# Portafilter



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi silly quick question please should the portafilter be stored in the machine
Should the filter basket be left in or out of the portafilter when not in use

sorry for so basic questions


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Border_all said:


> Hi silly quick question please should the portafilter be stored in the machine
> Should the filter basket be left in or out of the portafilter when not in use
> 
> sorry for so basic questions


 Leave the portafilter and basket in.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Squidgyblack said:


> Leave the portafilter and basket in.


 Thank you ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I generally leave the portafilter & basket in but left a little looser than full lock so the group gasket isn't under full pressure all the time.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> I generally leave the portafilter & basket in but left a little looser than full lock so the group gasket isn't under full pressure all the time.


 Sounds good ?


----------

